# Am I "Special"?



## FFEMT1A (Dec 14, 2008)

I work in an Underground Coal Mine and I would consider what I do to be a "specialty type" of EMS.

I am starting class in February. Glad to be here!!


----------



## firecoins (Dec 14, 2008)

There certainly is a unique rescue aspect to being an EMT in a coal mine.  

Welcome


----------



## FFEMT1A (Dec 14, 2008)

Thanks. After I posted that... the title made me feel like I should be riding the "short bus"


----------



## FF894 (Dec 14, 2008)

Short bus- do you have any additonal training such as confined space rescue and all that or does another team take care of that and you just treat once they are free?  Sounds like an interesting position.


----------



## rchristi (Dec 14, 2008)

Its nice to have someone join the forum from an industrial setting. I too got back into EMS through my workplace after a long hiatus. We provide initial care until Paramedics can respond= about a 30 minute wait and also provide confined space rescue. Our biggest challenge is maintaining knowledge and skills with infrequent calls. I am also a fire brigade chief and firefighter for the site and we have similar issues with those skills.
Welcome


----------



## FFEMT1A (Dec 14, 2008)

FF894 said:


> Short bus- do you have any additonal training such as confined space rescue and all that or does another team take care of that and you just treat once they are free?  Sounds like an interesting position.



We dont really have a confined space rescue team. EVERYONE that works there is a member of the rescue team. Just like EVERYONE is a member of the firefighting team.


----------



## mycrofft (Dec 15, 2008)

*rchristi what is your profession?*

if I may ask?


----------



## Dobo (Dec 18, 2008)

As long as we are asking would I be consider a "Special" EMS?

I work in Northern Alberta, on the oil fields, we need EMS on site 24/7 because response time is extremely high due to the remote location. I have to have Safety Tickets in Petroleum Safety Training Systems, Transportation of Dangerous Goods, H2S Alive (hydrogen sulphide, also known as sour gas) and Workplace Hazardous Materials Information System certification. Often working in conditions of extreme cold. Offroad driving certification, is also an assest because of the remote nature of the fields


----------



## rchristi (Dec 18, 2008)

mycrofft said:


> if I may ask?



   I work at a Nuclear power plant. I ended up there after working at a coal fired plant. Prior to that I worked in the oilfields of Wyoming for 13 years. My observation is that this is the safest place I have worked.
   All that aside, I am what is called a nonlicensed operator. I monitor and operate the equipment outside the control room. There are 6 of my classification assigned to each of 6 crews. Our classification provides 24/7 fire brigade and HazMat coverage. We are also trained to provide Incident Command and emergency radiological surveys.
   I added EMT Basic to my training to ensure medical coverage for the crew I work with when there are no EMTs on site from other groups.


----------



## tydek07 (Dec 19, 2008)

Thats certainly different then probably most of us... so yes, you are special ... and not short bus special lol


----------



## BossyCow (Dec 19, 2008)

My SAR membership has me commissioned as a "Special Deputy" for the local county sheriff's department. When we all saw the certificates they gave us we were all "Yahoo.. here comes the short bus!!!!!"


----------

